# SA Recordings - "Recompose" contest



## Grambo (Dec 22, 2021)

EDM ballad style song. Vocal stems are provided. You create a new soundtrack. Entries in by 12 January 2022




__





Recompose


SA Recordings — Sounds & Recordings by Contemporary Composers.




sarecordings.com


----------



## Grambo (Jan 5, 2022)

Grambo said:


> EDM ballad style song. Vocal stems are provided. You create a new soundtrack. Entries in by 12 January 2022
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I entered.


----------



## Peter Walker (Jan 12, 2022)

Decided to give this a shot as well


----------



## Grambo (Jan 14, 2022)

Peter Walker said:


> Decided to give this a shot as well



Awesome. well done and good luck.


----------



## QuiteAlright (Jan 17, 2022)

Wow, I took a look at this competition far too late so it seems entries are already closed. But for a competition that's giving away some pretty cool prizes (included all Spitfire libraries released! As well as a collab with a talented artist) I'm surprised that this one got less than 30 submissions. Those are great odds for anyone who did get in on this.


----------



## Peter Walker (Jan 18, 2022)

QuiteAlright said:


> Wow, I took a look at this competition far too late so it seems entries are already closed. But for a competition that's giving away some pretty cool prizes (included all Spitfire libraries released! As well as a collab with a talented artist) I'm surprised that this one got less than 30 submissions. Those are great odds for anyone who did get in on this.


I think it's these rather than all Spitfire Audio stuff...still nice though!





__





Spitfire Audio — SA Recordings


Explore a series of inspiring sample libraries created in collaboration with acclaimed and influential artists. Released in conjunction with each artist’s record via our record label SA Recordings, each innovative library features unique instrumentation and stunning effects.



www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## Off The Record (Jan 19, 2022)

Any feedbacks are verry welcome


----------



## Grambo (Feb 8, 2022)

Off The Record said:


> Any feedbacks are verry welcome



Vey good. You have talent.


----------

